# mold making



## sweetorangeblossum (Dec 27, 2010)

out of silicone nad other suck things, amazing products at:

http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/category.php?bid=33&

have yet to buy from them, but take a look!

anyone have experience with them before?


----------



## sweetorangeblossum (Dec 27, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSH19G_6Yeo[/ame]


----------

